
Starbucks CEO: We're going after the $90 billion tea market - codegeek
http://www.cnbc.com/id/101614206
======
JoeAltmaier
Well then they'll have to do better than handing me a cup of boiled water with
a teabag stuck in it. They spend 5 minutes crafting a cup of coffee - they can
figure out how to make a correct cup of tea.

